# Flushing ?



## JD466US (Mar 18, 2007)

My Nirvana WW girls are entering their 6th week of flowering. I think that they will be ready to harvest in the next 2 to 3 weeks and am wondering if I should get ready to start flushing my system? Its a small DWC set up and I have been using GH Flora nutes. I was also wondering should I use Clearex or will plain water work? And if I use just water should I keep the ph levels between 5.7 and 6.2 as normal?

                                              Thanks,
                                                          JD


----------



## KADE (Mar 18, 2007)

flushing is up to the person growing... i notice no taste difference in any way...  the clearing products are good... so is water....  ph should be normal.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 18, 2007)

Here's one pattern of thought on flushing or not. Right up to the second of harvest, somewhere on the plant, THC is still forming. This THC is dependant on nutrients for its formation. If you deprive the plant of nutrients or lessen them for the last week or two before harvesting, you're also, IMHO, depriving the plant of the ability to form THC properly and to its best volume and potency. It's like saying to an athlete before he runs an olympic mile, I'm not going to let you eat for two days before you run. It'll clean out your system and make you run better. That sounds good, but in actuality, your runner will be a walker and lose.

The plants continue to actively grow THC right up to the second they are harvested. IMHO, that THC will of better quality and volume if the plant has ALL the nutrients it can use up to the point in which you cut it down.

Hehe, of course, that could be wrong. No one has ever done proper testing to determine the validity of the "Flushing" methods.

Pick your method and swear by it!

When I harvest, I stand on one foot while singing "Ole MacDonald". I've found that this makes the pot stronger...hehee.


----------



## JD466US (Mar 18, 2007)

Ole McDonald, hmmm, so thats the secret!  Cool, now I know!

                                   Thanks, 
                                              JD


----------



## alaskabud (Mar 19, 2007)

Flushing is a GREAT method- if you have over ferted and want to wash some of the ferts out of the dirt to prevent more damage. Flushing for a week or 2 before harvest and thinking somehow this water is going to enter the thru the roots and either take the bad **** BACK OUT thru the roots or JUMP OUT the leaves with this bad **** is absurd.


----------

